# Kent Narrows



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

I was home from work sick yesterday. Not "sick", but I actually came down with a cold, and decided to not spread germs at work today. I made the decision yesterday that I wasn't gonna spend my whole day laid up in the bed. I can't waste a day off without fishing! 

I wanted to try a new place, so I decided Kent Narrows would fit the bill. I remember seeing spot for sale at Anglers...$3.50 ea. Forget that!! I took my happy behind to Giant and got three decent sized fish. 









I prepared my bait that morning, and was ready to rock. 









I'd never been to KN before, so I wasn't exactly sure where everyone fished. I decided to try the western side, under the bridge. Now I'm thinking to myself "hmmm...is this a good spot?"










Trash factor says "yes, a lot of people fish RIGHT HERE!" I set up shop amongst the trash and flies and enjoyed a relaxing time fishing under the bridge. 










I didn't catch ANYTHING. No bites, no hits...no nibbles...nothing! I had cut spot on my medium action rod, and I cast artificial lures on my light action rod. I used a rattle trap lure, and a rooster tail. No luck on either. Some guys rolled up in a bass boat, but they didn't seem to have much luck as well.









A couple of guys caught two perch by the bridge pilings to my right. That was about it. High tide was slated to be 2:19pm...so I fished the incoming hours prior to. I could've stayed out there and waited, but I figured I'd pack up and head home to get some rest. 

It was a great day out there regardless. It was good to hit up a different location. I cant believe I got skunked without the presence of mytmouse.

WTF


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

*hmmmmm*

Those in the know say.........

"night time is the right time" more often than not. I also like an out going tide. Bait soakers are my enemy there, as they take up too much roomopcorn:opcorn:


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

yes indeed Mr Rad is correct. the only time to hit the Narrows is at night and you def dont want to soak bait unless you live line a spot or even an alwewive like we did last night. that little alewive produced a nice 22" fighter. MetroMan its all about working the shadow lines that the bridge lights from above produce and depending on current you throw to either side and let it drift across that shadow line then ka-plam-o!!! However for the most part we only jig 1oz to 1.5oz jig heads with the pink crack swimming shad plastics. You gotta let it sink to the bottom before you retireve your jig as the bigger ones are on the bottom. The schoolies are working the top water tearing up the baitfish and dropping yummy fish morsels to the bottom to the bigger and fatter lazier rocks lurking. once in awhile you catch a fat boy on top but its less likely. you can fish either side but just try and work a shadow line and make sure there is a nice swift current going through the bridge. we did have a couple blues snap our shads in half but as it gets colder they will be outta here. the side you were on is good but looking from your last pic if you go to the other side and throw towards those wooden pile-ons you see in your pic you will have success. thats where we caught 7 last night. good luck and if perhaps you are out there one night I have my boat you can surely hop aboard and help bang out some rocks!!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Wow, thanks for the tips. I tried working the shadow line in front of me. Guess it was just the wrong time of day. Being my first time, I really didn't know which side was preferred. I can see how bait soaking can cause problems here. The current was definitely flowing, moving my 5oz sinker (which was ultimately lost due to a snag) with ease. Luckily there was nobody else near for me to worry about.


----------



## yankem (Aug 9, 2007)

yes def has to be at night and you have to have a good swift current. Slack tides there are really unproductive. also ive had bad luck on almost full to full moons. fyi


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

You shoulda told me you were going, there would have been bites all day!! LOL. Man we might go out together and get skunked...but I have NEVER gone out alone with no bites...hmmm....lmao.

MYT


----------



## adp29934 (Dec 30, 2008)

Yea that is most definitely a "night spot". Work the side up current from the light line. Striper wait in the shadows for bait fish to get swept into the bridge then they pick em off as they come into their view.


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

And, they seem to be getting a little bigger. Wait til it gets nasty in late October early November, well, heeee heee, be schweeeeeeeeeeet on lighter tackle.

Come to think of it, God bless Old Bob, thinking was around this time he met the Maker, doing what he loved, Miss that ol fart, dude knew more than I prbably could ever wish to comprehend, the Narrows, and that "ONE" rock was his.


----------



## fishingadam95 (Oct 6, 2008)

if you go again try some scallops or oysters. i dont know why but perch always ignore bloodworms and go right for scallops


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*If baifishing/use live bait*

Hey:If your going to soak bait use Live Spot or Live Alwive(Bunker).I limited out on Stripers doing that at night.However make sure you have pleanty of room.You use a 36" leader w/ a circle hook and a split shot for lead and fish it on an outgoing tide and allow the bait to drift.When you feel a bite give it slack line(very little) count to 10 mississippi and real in fast setting the hook home.Thats the only time I was sucessfull with bait;I like using lures there.Baitfishing takes too much space.I limited out on Stripers one night with Abluesman using Live Alewive a 19" and a 22" Striper/nice fat fish.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*That first picture is a good spot*

Cast a rig with a 2.5" metalflke/white FinSFish on a 1/4oz head and a 3/4-1oz with a 4-5"Matalflake Green Bass Assiasian.Bigger jig on the dropper;10" for dropper;24-30" for lighter lure.Cast it to th 5th set of pillings to your right on a outgoing tide within an hour of sunset let it drift while twiching;reeling in little line until it drifts into the pilling on your left reel in and repeat.Alot of nice fish caught doing that.I can get that out a little more futher than that using a 8ft Salmon Rod.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

As a few folks have said, you'll do a lot better with lures than bait. I have nothing against soaking a line, but the currents there are pretty wicked and just one or two bait rods out make it impossible for everyone else to throw lures. Not only is it good etiquette, but you'll catch more fish throwing lures.

Fish at night and watch the surface for small pops as the stripers feed. Try Rat-L-Traps, spec rigs, Mirrolures (my favorite) or jigheads with plastic grubs. The schoolies (smaller fish) tend to hang up high, while the big ones are caught down deeper on heavy jigheads, especially between the two bridges. You won't start to see decent fish until it's so cold your breath frosts up and your hands go numb.

One more thing: watch the rock on the west side. It's haunted.


----------



## BlueHwy (Sep 1, 2009)

Thank you all for the good info. I've been driving over the KN bridge wondering about fishing it. I'll have to try it now as it gets colder.


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

The jig fishing between the bridges::redfacedamn)I meant to say to say incomming;that spot can be hard to fish on outgoing;atleast for me


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks a bunch for all of the tips!!!!


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

MetroMan said:


> Thanks a bunch for all of the tips!!!!


hell thanks for the tip about Giant selling Spot... I figured they did just wasn't sure.. still got spot left in the freezer right now but that won't be there long..


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Fish Snatcha said:


> hell thanks for the tip about Giant selling Spot... I figured they did just wasn't sure.. still got spot left in the freezer right now but that won't be there long..


I'm kicking myself for throwing back all those spot I caught last month. Now I'll have to go buy them..


----------



## Fish Snatcha (Sep 13, 2009)

Tracker16 said:


> I'm kicking myself for throwing back all those spot I caught last month. Now I'll have to go buy them..


yea well i let like 40 of them rot in my cooler, after i got tired of cleaning them


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey Metro took your advice and picked up three fresh spot at Giant after work today. Gonna try my luck in the hi winds at Ft Smallwood tomorrow morning :fishing:


----------



## BigJeff823 (Oct 14, 2002)

*You think Bobs Ghost*

resides on that rock that we use to get us into that good fishin spot.God bless Bob.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Haunted............hhhhhmmmmm very interesting.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

> You shoulda told me you were going, there would have been bites all day!! LOL. Man we might go out together and get skunked...but I have NEVER gone out alone with no bites...hmmm....lmao.
> 
> MYT


Well call me a [email protected] liar! I just got back from KN, the same spot MetroMan hit...and it was skunk village! I saw a couple of stripers landed. They looked illegal if you asked me... All the action I got was a bite off the tail from my lure. I used storm wild eye 4" swim shad(Fire Tiger Corlor) and a berkley power eel...no luck. It looked like everyone had a rigged pink shad. 

Man you talk about current! my lure was pulled right with the current, no bites though. I might have to go out with one of you pros and see how its done! 

MYT


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

I got skunked at Ft Smallwood yesterday too. Saw 3 undersized stripers caught all morning. I had some bites right at hi tide but after that nothing. Couldn't even get my bait stolen. I left at 11:00 so that's probably when the fish started biting


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Tracker,
When I went to Ft. Smallwood I had success fishing from low to high tide. Albeit I wasn't going for stripers. Man I am so pissed I might just stay up all night and go somewhere a little later this morning! LOL

MYT


----------



## Tracker16 (Feb 16, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> Tracker,
> When I went to Ft. Smallwood I had success fishing from low to high tide. Albeit I wasn't going for stripers. Man I am so pissed I might just stay up all night and go somewhere a little later this morning! LOL
> 
> MYT


Heck if you go now you can be back in time for breakfast !!


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

mytmouse said:


> Well call me a [email protected] liar! I just got back from KN, the same spot MetroMan hit...and it was skunk village! I saw a couple of stripers landed. They looked illegal if you asked me... All the action I got was a bite off the tail from my lure. I used storm wild eye 4" swim shad(Fire Tiger Corlor) and a berkley power eel...no luck. It looked like everyone had a rigged pink shad.
> 
> Man you talk about current! my lure was pulled right with the current, no bites though. I might have to go out with one of you pros and see how its done!
> 
> MYT


Damn...I was hoping to come back and see you finally post pics of a rockfish. When I got your text I was at dinner with the mrs. She was treatin, so i couldn't pass that up.


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah, yeah....lmao! Man do you remember the dude from Colonial beach that we were rapping to on our side? With the headlight? He was up there, he wasn't getting any bites either...it was crazy. bait fish were jumpin though, like it was spawn season or somethin! 

The jiggers off the bridge didn't pull anything up either, just a bad night.

MYT


----------



## MetroMan (Mar 7, 2009)

Damn...colonial beach trip was so long ago! I think I remember. Did he remember you? Now he's gonna associate you with the skunkage too. Way to go!


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

Yeah he remembered me! He said when the tide goes slack like it did for a while, its no action...


----------



## Ninethourpm (Oct 4, 2009)

*New here*

I'm new to this forum but seeing as you guys fish one of the same spots as me i thought id say hi. Around this time last year I was catching keeper size rock livelining spot under the draw bridge. I went there last fri seems the spot are gone. I got 3 hits in a row on a knuckle head popper but it never took the hook. No bites on anything else (mullet and bunker chunks, swim shads, bombers, rat-l-traps I tried ever lure i have)


----------



## Big Rad (May 19, 2003)

mytmouse said:


> Man you talk about current! my lure was pulled right with the current, no bites though. I might have to go out with one of you pros and see how its done!
> 
> MYT


Thats what you want my friend! Try to get that lure down to the bottom and bounce it with the current. I let my tip follow the line with just enough tension to bend the tip. The retrieve is almost non-existent till the lure leaves the strike zone. you then reel like crazy to avoid snags in da rocks. It will take a bit of patience but you just watch your line, turn the handle slowly, and keep positive contact with your lure (no slack). Sometimes you feel a slight tap and other times they slam it. This type of fishing is not for everyone. I'll be hitting it soon so I hope to see y'all out there.


----------



## Pinoy44 (Oct 6, 2009)

My cousin and I went over to Kent Narrows last nite around 9pm, was about to give hope but around 12am got our 1st bite it was a 24" rockfish, then they stared hitting like crazy. We caught 6 keeper the biggest 28" the smallest 22". We left about 230am man was it cold out there.


----------



## richardbb85 (Apr 18, 2009)

isnt it illegal to keep the rocks after midnight? lol

the fishes know about the rule too


----------



## mytmouse (Jan 24, 2009)

> isnt it illegal to keep the rocks after midnight? lol


Thats what I heard too! 

Big Rad, lemme know the next time your heading out! I might try to meet you out there!

MYT


----------

